# ممكن اعرف الاساله المتوقعه في امنتحان القبول للؤظايفه مهندس اتصالات



## المهندس فراس2 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الــسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركات 
كيـــــــــــــفكم 
مممكن عارف منكم ماهي الاساله المتوقعه في امنتحان القبول في الؤظايف وماهي المواد المهم التي يجب التركيز عليها وياريت تعطووني اسماء المواد 
وبكون مشكوور جدااا لكم


----------



## mayora (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اجريت العديد من المقابلات الشخصية ومعظمها تهتم اولا بمشروع التخرج الخاص بك وشرحة وبعض من معلومات الاتصالات العامة مثل OSI AND NETWORK LAYER, some knowledge about telephone basics and GSM,cdma ,mobile system هذا هو العام بالاضافة الى اسئلة خاصة بالشركة حسب نشاطها


----------



## phd.loay younis (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا ايضا جربت مقابلات تخصص الاتصالات و تم سؤالي عن نظام الgsm و الترددات و طرق الاتصال اللاسلكية و التحويل من النظام التماثلي الى الديجيتال.........

موفق بإذن الله


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم : اذا كان تخصصك تكنولوجيا اتصالات فالاسئلة رح تكون في اساسيات الاتصالات ، بالاضافه الى انظمه الاتصالات المختلفه واهمها ال gsm بالاضافه الى كيفيه عمل او مبدأ عمل شبكة الاتصالات الخلوية وتكيفيه اجراء المكالمه ، كما سيتم سؤالك عن وظائف بعض الاجهزة داخل الشبكة ، وكمان عن مصطلحات الاتصالات سيتم سؤالك شو بتعني ( طبعا شو بتعني شرحا مش كمختصر ) يمكن يسألك عن مثلا شو هو ال handover وهيك بكون بدو تشرحله شو الhandover وكيف بيتم .

مع التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## خبير اتصالات (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي.. مهندس الاتصالات اله مجالات كتيره يشتغل فيها فمنهم بيشتغل بمجال ال GSM واذا قابلت لوظيفه من هادا النوع بالاغلب بيسألو عن مكونات نظام GSM وما عمل كل من هذه المكونات وبعض تفاصيل الفريكونسي والموديوليشن يعني مثلا الباند الي بشتغل عليه النظام والباندودث والرينج بتاع كل باند والفرق بينهم ونظام الموديوليشن المستخدم بالنظام
ويمكن يسالو عن الفايبر والمايكرويف وحط ببالك انك تكون عارف كل اختصار شو بعني او لشو برمز متلا GSM ,HLR,VLR,BSE,BTS
ويمكن الانترفيسس متل A -interface or Abis interface

اما اذا كنت بتشتغل بمجال Technical support بالاغلب راح تكون الاسئله بمجال ccna وبعض الاختصارا والبروتوكولات المستخدمه وانواع متل TCP ,UDP ,FTP,HTTP,IP والكوابل وعن صيانه الكمبيوتر وشويه تربل شوتنج ويمكن شويه اختصارات انترنت واتصالات كتل ISDN ,ADSL ,PSTN

وبالاغلب ما بطلعو عن مستوى الاشياء الي بتضمنها شهادتك والدورات الي معك يعني اذا كنت انت فرش والوظيفه لواحد فرش مش راح يغمئ معك لحد ما يوصل ايه هي متلا اسباب مشكلات ال call drop الي بتصير بالكبينه من الداخل يمكن يسالك اسباب ومشكلات ال Transmission بشكل عام


----------



## ذوالفقار خالد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

اي اخون ارجو منكم الاجابة على سؤال الاخ لاني اريد اعرف الاجابة


----------



## ذوالفقار خالد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

اي اخون ارجو منكم الاجابة على سؤال الاخ لاني اريد اعرف الاجابة


----------



## ذوالفقار خالد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد
شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد


----------



## ذوالفقار خالد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد
شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد
شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد


----------



## ذوالفقار خالد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد
شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد
شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد
شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد


----------



## ذوالفقار خالد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد 
شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد


----------



## حسون-1987 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرا ع الاجوبة المفيدة جدا وياريت كل واحد يعلم ان لا يبخل بعلمه مثلكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ادنبرة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

متابعين

استفدت جداا

ونتمنى المزيد من السباقين في المجال


----------



## mrinimed (6 يناير 2010)

شكرأ جزيلاعلى الرد


----------



## روان* (26 يناير 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## rawan_noha (25 فبراير 2011)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا جزاك الله خيرا علي كل شي بتقدمه , انا محتاجة مساعدة انا مهندسة اتصالات وعندي امتحان في مركز الخبراء في وزارة العدل وكنت محتاجة اعرف اكتر عن امتحانات والمقابلات الشخصية ارجوا الرد في اسرع وقت 
متشكرة جدا


----------



## polazizo (3 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة شكرا على الردود والافادات المختلفة


----------



## adrona (28 مارس 2011)

الاسئلة بتكون في المجال بشكل عام واساسيات الاتصالات وطبعا بتكون الاسئلة اكتر فى المجال اللى الشركة بتشتغل فيه


----------

